# قصة سيدن موسى عليه السلام في الكتاب المقدس



## أردني و أفتخر (4 فبراير 2011)

قصة موسى عليه السلام في الكتاب المقدس

 كنت أقرأ قصة موسى عليه السلام في الكتاب المقدس فأجد الكتاب المقدس يقول "ولما كبر الولد جاءت به الى ابنة فرعون فصار لها ابنا ودعت اسمه موسى وقالت اني انتشلته من الماء" .. إن كتبة سفر التكوين في التوراة من اليهود قالوا إن الاسم عبراني "موشيه" ومعناه المنتشل من الماء ..

و قيل إن معنى موسى باللغة القبطية أي المنتشل من الماء ايضا و قالوا هذا من إعجاز الكتاب المقدس "لا أدري كيف تكون اللغة القبطية مطابقة للعبرية في الكتاب المقدس

انا حاب اسأل

كيف تسمي امرأة فرعون اسما باللغة العبرية و هي من أهل مصر الفراعنة الملوك و لها لغتها المعروفة الخاصة بها و هي اللغة الفرعونية؟!

 ذهبت إلى القرآن المعجز الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه .. لأقرأ فيه قصة موسى عليه السلام فوجدته يقول "وَقَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ قُرَّةُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لَا تَقْتُلُوهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " .. و يقول على لسان فرعون الذي يتحدث إلى موسى عليه السلام "قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ" .. 



فتساءلت هل يمكن أن يكون هناك علاقة بين اسم الوليد و بين اسم موسى عليه السلام؟

- قلت لنفسي إن الذي أطلق هذا الاسم على موسى عليه السلام هم آل فرعون و كانوا يتكلمون اللغة الفرعونية .. فكلمة موسى لفظة لابد و أن تكون موجودة فى المصرية القديمة .. نعم إن كلمة موسى منحوتة من جذر كلمة فرعونية هو مسى بمعنى ولد / يلد ولفظة موسى اسم مشتق على زنة المفعول معناها ولد أو وليد .. أي أن موسى معناها باللغة المصرية القديمة الفرعونية "الوليد .. الولد".

إننا نحن المصريون نعرف اسم (تُحتمُس أو تحوتموس جيدا .. و ينطق ايضا بالمصرية القديمة (تحوتموسى) .. ومعناه وليد تُحوت .. أو ولد تُحوت.

فكيف للنبي الأمي صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يشير في القرآن بإشارات لطيفة على معنى اسم موسى و الذي يعني بالهيروغليفية .. وليد .. ولد .. إلا إذا كان هذا الكلام من عند عالم الغيب و الشهادة؟!


ارجو منكم التوضيح و شكرااا ​


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (4 فبراير 2011)

يرجى المتابعة 

و الرد انا محتار ​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 فبراير 2011)

أردني و أفتخر قال:


> إننا نحن المصريون​



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
​*أنت مصري وتفتخر أم أردني وتفتخر؟؟ كشفتك! هذا دليل أنك كذاب ومُدلس، أنت لم تقرأ ولا يحزنون، والكلام هاذ جايبه من موقع إسلامي وناسخه كوبي بيست، وإذا بتحب أعطيك الموقع ما فيش مشكلة.

أريد أن أعطيك نصيحة صغيرة: إذا كنت تريدنا أن نحترمك:
1- إنساك من الكوبي والبيست
2- لا تكذب

إسم النبي موسى هو إسم من القبطية القديمة (الفرعونية) وإستخدامه في العبرية جاء على هذا الأساس. إسم يسوع مثلا ليس له معنى في العربية، لكنه في العبرية يعني: الله يخلص. فهمت؟؟

ثانيا أن أسألك سؤال: إذا كان إسم موسى أعجمي فلماذا لم تترجموه الى العربية وقرآنك يتفاخر بأنه نزل بلسان عربي مبين؟؟

مع العلم أن هذا القسم للأسئلة المسيحية فقط، فأرجو أن لا تتطرق للإسلاميات. ردت عليك فقط كرشة بسيطة للمياه على وجهك حتى تفوق.*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

*يا أخ أردني و أفتخر 
لتعلم أن قرأن محمد ليس حجة علينا فهو كتاب بشري
و يستحيل أن يوضع ندا للكتاب المقدس الموحى به وحيا إلهيا 

أما عن معني اسم : موسى

1 - أول من تسمي بهذا الاسم , هو موسي النبي .


والتي أسمته به , هي إبنة فرعون مصر , لأنها جذبته من ماء النهر , كما لو كان الماء هو الرحم الذي أخذته منه , إذ انه مكتوب : "فنزلت إبنة فرعون إلى النهر .... فرأت السفت بين الحلفاء, فأرسلت أمتها (أي خادمتها ) وأخذته , ولما فتحته رأت الولد , وإذا هو صبي يبكي ... ودعت إسمه موسي, و (حرفياً : لأنها ) قالت: إنى انتشلته (حرفياً: سحبته ) من الماء " خر 2:5-10.

( 2 ) واللغة التي كانت تتكلم بها إبنة فرعون مصر , وكذلك كل الشعب المصرى – حينذاك – بلا إستثناء , هي اللغة المصرية القديمة , التي كانت تكتب بحروف مختلفة الأشكال , مثل الهيروغليفية والهراطيقية والديموطيقية , وأخيراً , أصبحت تكتب بالحروف القبطية .
 فإن اللغة القبطية هي ذاتها اللغة المصرية القديمة , مع فارق التطور – نتيجة للزمن – في اللغة وفي شكل الحروف .
 إذن , فكلمة "موسي" , التي نطقت بها إبنة فرعون مصر , هي كلمة مصرية قديمة , تعني- إجمالياً – أنه مأخوذ من الماء .

( 3 ) وبالرجوع إلى قاموس اللغة القبطية , تأليف إقلاديوس لبيب – وهو أقدم القواميس القبطية المطبوعة – حـ1 صـ320 , وحـ5صـ21 , ++ وكذلك – لنفس المؤلف – مجلة عين شمس الأثرية , السنة الثانية صـ140 والسنة الثالثة صـ222 , نجد ما يلي :-

كلمة موسي تعني إبن الماء , إذ تتركب من : كلمة "مو" وهي الصيغة التركيبية من كلمة موؤ : mwou, وتعني "ماء" , ومن كلمة "سي" بالشكل الفـرعوني الهيروغليفي (وترسم بشكل أوزة) ويقابلها – في الشكل القبطي – كلمـة "شي" se وهي الصيغة التركيبية من كلمة شيرى s/ri,أى : إبن .

( 4 ) وبالبحث في قاموس اللغة القبطية تأليف CRUM (المعمول بعد قاموس إقلاديوس لبيب , بل ويأخذه من مراجعه ) نجد إنه لم يعالج هذا الموضوع , ولكنة ذكر في صـ584 أن كلمة إبن في الصيغة التركيبية هي "شى" si او se .
( 5 ) وبالبحث في كتاب قواعد اللغة المصرية القديمة , تأليف GARDNER , نجده - أيضا- لم يعالج موضوع إسم موسى , ولكنه مع ذلك يحوى أشياء مفيدة لهذا الموضوع , في صـ66 سطر 1-8 وصـ441 سطر1-5 , وصـ 471 سطر 38 ,و صـ490 فقرة 35, وهي كما يلي :-
 كلمة "إبن" في الشكل الهيروغليفي هي "سى" (رسمة الأوزة)
 كلمة "ماء" في الشكل الهيروغليفي هي "مو" MW (ثلاثة تموجات ماء , فوق بعض)
 بعض الأسماء المصرية الفرعونية , تأخذ نفس صيغة تركيب إسم موسى (ص66سطر1-8) , مثل :-
+ " نحريسى" , وتعني : إبن نحري
+ " خنمحتب سى" , وتعني : إبن خنمحتب
( 6 ) إذن , فإن كلمة موسى , هي كلمة مصرية أصيلة , في كل من الشكل القديم الهيروغليفي , والشكل الحديث القبطي
 وأنها – في كلتا الحالتين – تعني : إبن الماء .
 وهذا يتطابق مع ما قالته إبنة فرعون مصر , بأنها أسمته "موسى" لأنها أخذته من الماء .
 وهكذا , فإن الصدق والحق , المكتوب بهما الكتاب المقدس , يتجليان دائما, في كل صغيرة وكبيرة .​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2011)

بعد هذا الشرح  العلمى الوافى ، لا يوجد ما يمكن إضافته
غير أنى أشير للأخ الفاضل صاحب السؤال ، بأن نقطة إعتراضه لا تنبع من داخل الكتاب المقدس ذاته ، بل من أراء بعض اليهود المحدثين ، الذين يدعون بأن إسم موسى هو إسم عبرى
فإعتراض سيادتك ينبغى أن يتم توجيهه إلى هؤلاء المدعين ، وليس إلى نصوص الكتاب المقدس ، ولا إلينا نحن الذين ندرس الأمور بحيادية وبمنطق وعقلانية


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

*يا أخ ممنوع الاستشهاد بالقرأن في هذا القسم بالذات و هذا ما أخطأت به 
و كما قلت لك سابقا القرأن ليس حجة علينا فنحن لا نؤمن به 
​*


----------



## أَمَة (4 فبراير 2011)

يغلق الموضوع للأسباب المخالفة لقوانين القسم ​ 

 المادة الأولى من القوانين تنص على: يُمنع التطرق للإسلاميات او الإستشهاد بالمصادر الإسلامية عند السؤال و الإجابة.
المادة الثانية:الردود المقدمة للأسئلة هي ردود مسيحية، لذلك يُمنع طرح أي إجابة مصدرها غير العقيدة المسيحية.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=12​ 
والسبب الأخير النسخ واللصق الذي ينطبق على جميع الأقسام.​ 
الرجاء عدم المخالفة
وهذا إنذار ولكن سيكون مخالفة لو تكرر

​


----------



## أَمَة (4 فبراير 2011)

*تم حذف جميع المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع*​


----------

